# Quick Fix To Raise Ph?



## Crazy Horse (Apr 22, 2007)

Is there a quick fix to raise ph? Changed res yesterday, ph was 6, checked today and it is 5. No stores open so I was wondering if I could use baking soda or lime like in soil to raise ph?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 22, 2007)

Concentrated lemon juice doesn't raise the ph, it lowers it.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 22, 2007)

No lemon juice, I was talking about fine dolomite lime.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 23, 2007)

so is your normal tap water ph below the standard? Unless undr 5.0 i wouldnt hurry for length of tiem.

otherwise why don't you just drain and add tap water?

I've heard lime works in soil....not sure about hydro???

never heard of hydro having ph lowering over time without outside circumstance?

did you add ph down or anything?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> No lemon juice, I was talking about fine dolomite lime.


Okay, sorry. Just use some ph up. As long as you don't use it religiously it shouldn't harm your babies.


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 23, 2007)

Either Apple cider vinegar or lemon juice to lower PH levels, and hydrogen peroxide I heard raises PH level.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 23, 2007)

My tap water is 7.75. I just added a liter and a half and it straightened it out. Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## wikkedsun (May 6, 2007)

peroxide to raise ph?


----------



## Grownothing (May 14, 2007)

peroxide is a base, so it will raise the PH level supposedly...havent tried it, because my water has a PH of 8, so I hafta use some PH down, such as apple cider vinegar.


----------



## wikkedsun (May 14, 2007)

How much apple cider vinegar do you use per gallon? Im going to run a aero 2 site i think it has a 40 gallon rez so im interested as to what the amount to use per gallon is. thanks o yea and same with the peroxide to raise it how much


----------



## Dada (May 14, 2007)

wikkedsun -- with that large a res, I think you are going to want to get some regular ph up and ph down. You can buy either one at most home stores, spa/pool stores, or pet stores that carry aquariums. Things like apple cider vinegar or baking soda or lime juice will make short-term changes to your ph, but then it will probably swing back to what it was in a day or less. If you use regular ph up and ph down, the changes tend to be more permanent. Once you get that big res dialed in, you won't have to use up or down very often. It isn't very expensive and it is easy to use, once you get used to how much it takes to change the ph in your res by a certain amount.


----------



## wikkedsun (May 14, 2007)

yea i use that stuff now i didnt know if apple cidar vinegar was healthier for the plants or something the ph at my house is high its like 8.6


----------



## Grownothing (May 14, 2007)

It varys....I just fill a 5 gallon bucket with water, put in some apple cider vinegar, and then check the PH...too low, I just add more water and let it overflow, then check the PH, I have a digital PH meter, so it makes it easy.
Personally, I think you should use the cider vinegar, because I dont really like chemicals that much, so I think its more organic.


----------

